# Bubble wrap reflective insulation for a cabinet grow?



## smotpoker (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anyone used this stuff before inside a grow cabinet? 

It is like bubble wrap sandwiched between two layers of foil. I plan on having my cabinet out in my garage, sometimes temps here will get into the low 30's, probably 40's in the garage itself.

Will this stuff keep the plants warm enough? Is it reflective enough or do I need something more shiny? I plan on having a fan to keep the air moving in the cabinet... What do you all think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2007)

*We have never used it before but i don't think it will keep your plants warm enough. If your temps get down into the 30's and 40's you might have to put some kind of heater in there. Who know's maybe somebody else has some imput. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey smotpoker man i have used that stuff and still am though now its not in a cabinet. i had it in my first cab, now since pillaged for parts to make a bigger cab. it will keep the heat in while the lights are on and some of it out when they are off. its a great insulation because of the bubbles in the middle air is one of the best insulators,allthough the reflective quality of this material isnt all that great if i remember it right AB (ailenbait) had answered that question for me just after i became a member, and found out that it only reflects about 70%-80% of the light. IMO if your going to use this to insulate your cab that should be OK but id run it on a normal light schedual and test the tempatures, my cab was in the garage too and they got way to hot for a time, also IMO if you use it take the time to get some regular 1mm mylar to put over top of it while the bubble stuff has reflective between 70-80 mylar reflects like 98% light and 90% heat (if im remembering it right) both togother would be the way to go then you get the reflective of the mylar and the insulation of the bubble wrap :bong2:


----------



## jonnycab (Dec 11, 2007)

If the frost of this time of year is getting to you
any DIY shop will sell 2" poly sheets at much less
than 'space' sheeting, just tack it onto the inside/
outside of any grow cabinet and it will maintain
a more neutral temperature..

CAB


----------

